# Alle Spuren vom alten Windows löschen



## _Alex_ (17. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Community

Morgen werde ich ein neues Betriebssystem installieren und möchte sämtliche Spuren vom alten OS löschen, also auch Bilder, Software etc.

Reicht es, wenn ich die CD vom neuen Betriebssystem einlege und mit der boote (dann kommt ja meines Wissens nach eine Auswahl mit den Partitionen), alle Partitionen lösche und neu erstelle/formatiere?

Freundiche Grüsse
_Alex_


----------



## sheel (17. März 2011)

Hi.

Ja, das reicht.
Partitionen auflösen und neu anlegen, dann formatieren. Alles Weg.

"Nur" alle Partitionen formatieren würde auch reichen,
dann bleibt eben die Speicherplatzverteilung der Partitionen übrig.
Ob NTFS, ext3 oder sonstwas ist egal (das wird beim Formatieren gemacht),
nur die Mega-/Gigabyte-Größen bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## _Alex_ (17. März 2011)

Besten Dank, damit hat sich das Thema schon erledigt 

Einen schönen Tag noch (ich hoffe in DE ist schöneres Wetter )


----------



## sheel (17. März 2011)

OT: Schöneres Wetter als wo denn? Komme sowieso nicht aus DE


----------



## _Alex_ (17. März 2011)

OT: Als in der Schweiz


----------

